# Scream 4 review



## billc (Apr 23, 2011)

A great dvd rental after you get done arranging your sock drawer, watch some paint dry and the grass grow.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 24, 2011)

billcihak said:


> A great dvd rental after you get done arranging your sock drawer, watch some paint dry and the grass grow.


Of this I have no doubt... but you know what's funny (not)? Somewhere there are people who are saying to themselves and others..."That was THE best horror flick I ever saw man!"...


----------



## Big Don (Apr 24, 2011)

Thursday my sister took my son to see Scream 4 as part of his birthday present.
He got home, walked to me and said: "Do you know __________ who was in ________?"
I said "no"
To which he said: "_________ is the killer this time."
I was less than amused...


----------



## billc (Apr 24, 2011)

Another movie where a concealed carry permit and some firearms training would have voided out 99 percent of the movie.

Scene:  A home with two girls, a man in a scary mask and a knife advances on them.
            Both girls draw concealed pistols, double tap him, call 911 for the body to be picked
            up. 
End Scene.


----------

